# Yet another dryer thread...



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I cant imagine what could be better than a K-9II unless its the K-9 III  We can blow Stella competely dry in about one hr. It is not a stand dryer..but it does have a heater and I can put the hose under my arm (one could get a clip I suppose to attach to your table) and use it like a stand dryer too. Its an awesome dryer!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have any advice for you but I am starting to experience the same thing with Millie's coat! It's not as long as Lucy's but it took me 3 hours to bathe/dry her the other day and she still wasn't bone dry! (I have the B-Air also).


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

holy cow 3 hours? bella takse me 1 hour to bath/dry when she had lots of hair on hre (granted shes smaller then millie) i'm using the metro quick draw- gets her pretty darn straight to boot (and her coat sucks right now *L* ) 

sure it takes a bit longer then a huge hv- but not as long as a stand only. IF i want a dog super straight i hit them with a blow dryer (you know lke a human one) to get a final super straighten


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's the correct thread to check out, its what I based my purchase on:
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/4229-good-budget-friendly-dryer-recommendations.html


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I was researching force dryers recently, and the general consensus by professional groomers is that the k9II and K9III are absolutely brilliant. There were a couple of others just as good, but for much more $$ I think. I can't say personally which is better, but by the sheer number of very happy professionals, I'd be happy to buy a k9II if I could get one here easily. lol!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the CC Kool dry and it's a wonderful dryer  Eventually I will be buying another dryer and will either get the K9II/III or the Double K Extreme variable speed. 

One thing I like about the Kool Dry is the variable speed, but then I work with large and small dogs, puppies and seniors, so the variable speed allows me to work with each pet's tolerance of the process. I've found with the variable speed, it's easier to use as a fluff dryer also.

If you get the Kool Dry, you will also want to get the flat nozzle. That thing really gets the water off and I use it WAY more than the cone nozzle. 

My stand dryer is a Metro Top Gun 3 and it does a nice job. It's got adjustable temp/no temp and high and low force, so you can get a S'poo dry and fluffed in a decent time and they really look nice  It does take a tad more time however to stretch dry than HV if you do it right.

Nevar, I don't know how you can use that lil Quickdraw dryer and still have arms!!! Those are so heavy and cumbersome. No way I could use that thing all day long and still be able to work the next day!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

A Sullivan Air Express III. They last forever and can not be beat in my opinion....



Sullivan’s Air Express III™ Blow Dryer – Silver ~ Dryers ~ Vacuums & Dryers


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I wish there was a place where one could go to try some of these dryers side by side to see what one works best for their needs. There aren't any high end pet supply stores in my area that would carry any of these brands/types of dryers - I'm at the mercy of mail order...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

plumcrazy, can you imagine being in the trade and having to make these decisions???? OMG, the stress, lol. 

We basically have to either get to a trade show or take other groomers word for it and just take our chances. Making such a large investment CAN cost us groomers a lot of money over an above the actual cost the of the equipment in labor and time cost's, so I am totally anal when it comes to deciding on these things, lol. 

Whatever you decide, I'm sure you'll be happy


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement, Cameo! The good thing about my research journey is that I'm not in a big hurry - I think I'm going to make a spreadsheet with recommended dryer features/prices, etc. and compare that way. Hopefully that will help me make a safe decision.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I wish there was a place where one could go to try some of these dryers side by side to see what one works best for their needs. There aren't any high end pet supply stores in my area that would carry any of these brands/types of dryers - I'm at the mercy of mail order...


I know what you mean..If I had not seen the K9III in use by my groomer I would have had no idea how amazing it is. She told me to get the K9II. What did the groomer use on Lucy that you wrote about a month or so ago?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, im stuck with what I have. which is my little Metro dryer. Im sure it will be fine for my one Standard ,if a bit slow  I sure miss my other dryers though. And my good shears  I need to get some of these replaced ! It is a good thing it has been quite a few years since i had my shop so i have sort of forgot how much better good equipement is


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

The K9II or III is your best bet for the way you are currently drying. I use my K9II to get the kids nearly all dry and use my Edemco F7001 for finishing. I have one of the table arms too for the K9.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

I researched till my brains hurt and just bit the bullet and got a Chris Christensen Kool Dry. Know I will likely need another dryer with heat at some point but got a decent deal and a gift certificate for the purchase that I'll use on the other dryer when the time comes. I like the KD because I'll be able to use the variable speed on my little hairy dogs too. Looking forward to less than 3 hours to dry my beasty boy!


----------

